# Yoga for powerlifters



## Viduus (Mar 20, 2018)

Jin mentioned googling for “yoga for powerlifters”. Trying to motivate myself to work in some stretching/mobility training and figured I’d share some links. There’s probably much better videos out there but these are the first ones I found.

https://youtu.be/s9Tcj0YK5zM
https://youtu.be/iN-FPh7r1yg
https://youtu.be/kw4hwGgxt5Y


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Jin mentioned googling for “yoga for powerlifters”. Trying to motivate myself to work in some stretching/mobility training and figured I’d share some links. There’s probably much better videos out there but these are the first ones I found.
> 
> https://youtu.be/s9Tcj0YK5zM
> https://youtu.be/iN-FPh7r1yg
> https://youtu.be/kw4hwGgxt5Y



Please don't tell me you fell for Jin's Yoga for powerlifting trick. lol Ah, don't worry, he's got others with the same thing.


Just kidding: In all honest I wish I had the time for that; it has benefits beyond just the mobility. I do like the pants.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

Yoga and yamroot= 585 pull.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Jin mentioned googling for “yoga for powerlifters”. Trying to motivate myself to work in some stretching/mobility training and figured I’d share some links. There’s probably much better videos out there but these are the first ones I found.
> 
> https://youtu.be/s9Tcj0YK5zM
> https://youtu.be/iN-FPh7r1yg
> https://youtu.be/kw4hwGgxt5Y



Big fan of Alan thrall. 
Second video I do quite often. Great for hips, lower back and chest.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 20, 2018)

Just did the third video... pretty sure I tore half my ligaments... I guess it makes it easier for the next session :32 (11):


----------



## stonetag (Mar 20, 2018)

My wife is a yoga expert, at least that's what I call her. I'll give her credit for trying like hell to get me to join her. I swear as I'm typing this she had me on a mat the other night on my back pulling, and stretching my legs, and my dog walked up looked down at me face to face and shook his head, turned around and walked away. It was a sign.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yoga sucks and is both humbling and humiliating.  I have been going with my wife for the past year. I am sure I am viewed as the sweaty ogre who lurks in the back, but it has helped with some nagging injuries and increased my range of motion.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 21, 2018)

nice thread yoga is king warm-ups included...


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone ever try this place?

View attachment 5573


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Anyone ever try this place?
> 
> View attachment 5573


Free classes for nude males. Nude women $20.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

Alan Thrall is the man


----------

